# How to carry my Porta Bote on or in my Outback?



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi all:

Well, the time is finally arriving. I pick up my Outback 29F-BH-S 5th wheel on Tuesday next week. I want to buy a 14' Porta Bote http://www.porta-bote.com This is a really cool little folding boat that is very popular amongst RVers. It folds to 4" tall and weighs 96 lbs.

I found this guy who fabricated a really nice under carriage mount on his 5er for his. I may go that way, if it fits. http://www.kane.net/~pkane/projects/rv/20040321-001_jpg.html

I know I could put it on the roof except for the fact that carrying 100 lbs in a 14' long package up and down a small, tall RV ladder by myself doesn't sound fun. Other possible options are a roof rack and front mount hitch with an extension on my TV but I would prefer to carry it on the 5er, I think. I even thought about just carrying it inside the 5er, I think I might be able to make the angle through the rear BH door into the living room. Put it in a surfboard bag and away I go? Wifey is not liking that idea. She thinks it will be too wet and dirty, which may be true.

Porta Bote makes brackets that let you carry it on the outside of the 5er BUT I only have 12" on width on either side when backing the 5er into my RV access, taking away 4" to 5" in width clearance doesn't sound smart. Plus, drilling four holes into my new Outback and trying to reinforce the brackets inside the 5er doesn't sound too appealing either.

Anyone on here transport a PortaBote with their Outback 5er or TT? If so, how? Have any ideas? I like the idea of building a small storage underneath. As long as the storage is less high then the stabilizer jacks when up (about 6"?), I doubt if it would hit on speed bumps, etc.? Does that sound right?

Best,

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan sounds like it would work. I think I'd install it from the front since your probably less likely to bottom out there vs. the rear of the trailer. Good luck on the mod and do keep us appraised how it goes for you.


----------

